# Need help with diagnosis



## BuddyC (May 29, 2010)

I have a 1984 Professional Gravely Tractor, 12HP Kohler Engine and 52 in. cut, that has given me no problems since it was purchased new. Routine service has always been performed. In Feb. I took it to the Gravely dealership for its spring service. Since the tractor was serviced, I have had the following problem:

"After the tractor runs for 45 min. to an hour with the blade engaged, power loss occurs and a burning smell. When I dis-engage the blade, full power resumes."

I returned the tractor to the dealership who diagnosed it as a carburator problem, made an adjustment, but the problem remains unchanged.

Can any one help me with a diagnosis?...Thank you...BuddyC


----------



## 49F1 (May 22, 2010)

burning smell would make me 1st look at belts slipping or a wire laying on something hot.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

From the burning smell can you decipher what it smells like?

IE does it smell like burnt oil?


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Check for oil contamination on the clutch for forward. And also the correct gap on both clutches.


----------



## BuddyC (May 29, 2010)

*Need a diagnosis*

Thank you for all who replied to my post. The smell is like hot rubber, the clutch suggestion is good. Would this cause loss of power with the blades engaged?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes it could and another thing to check for is a siezed pulley.


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Sound like the problem is with the deck.


----------

